# Miss ya Pop



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

First hay season without Dad. Even in his declining years he loved to be involved. The last ten years his sight declined to the point where he needed assistance with most things. He always requested a bale be put up on the deck so he could feel it and smell it. He always was ready with advice and he loved to discuss the land and how to grow the operation. He was the last of 8 boys all raised in the Depression. The things that generation accomplished... sure do miss him and my uncles.


----------



## urednecku (Oct 18, 2010)

I know the pain.

Anyone that still has their parents, enjoy them while you can.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

That made me tear up. My Dad is still living but in poor health after 2 strokes. I still take him to breakfast some days and drive him around my farms. Although he is blind, he still can see the corn and beans and likes to feel the wheat and oats in his hand. Told me the other day how proud he was of me in my farming and business. I was astonished cause I had never heard that out of him before. Told him that I loved him. If they are still living, be sure to tell them. Best, Mike


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Thanks for the good cry. I lost my dad, too. A really tough thing to watch your super hero adad die only weighing 100 lbs. 
life sucks for old people in declining health.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Thanks for the good cry. I lost my dad, too. A really tough thing to watch your super hero adad die only weighing 100 lbs.
> life sucks for old people in declining health.


I agree JD....it sucks even worse for those that have no one who cares or loves them, only those that want to use and exploit them....it's a epidemic in our society that is getting worse with every generation....I'm glad I'm in the other group...

Sorry for your loss hillside, I'm sure he was a good man that taught you alot of what is you today...he did his job, it's up to us to do ours....I hope I'm doing a good job, only time tells I guess. My father died when I was young, never got to have him as a mentor, but I'm sure he would be proud, my mother was a stronger influence in my life cause that's what I had....beside a whole lot of older idiot brothers, I try to spend time with my mother but at 84 (forgive me mother, none of these people know you) I find it hard to keep up with her...gym 3 days a week....church...volunteer....hell, her social itinerary is full....I'm very thankful for her, my father and my step father...without them and their nurturing ....I would truly be lost...


----------

